# Topics > Related topics > Human–computer interaction, human–machine interface >  Stanford Center for Design Research experiments. Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Center for Design Research

----------


## Airicist

Mechanical Ottoman




> Stanford Center for Design Research video of study participants interacting with our Mechanical Ottoman.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Drawers




> Stanford Center for Design Research project looking into how people interact with robotic drawers in actual use.

----------


## Airicist

Adventures of an Adolescent Trash Barrel Robot

Stanford Center for Design Research project looking at how people interact with an everyday robot in the wild.

----------


## Airicist

Article "What Does Your Reaction to a Robotic Trash Can Say About You?"
Predict the future of humanity by piloting around a robotic garbage barrel.

by Cara Giaimo
March 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

How a robot trashcan was treated shows how terrible people really are

Published on Mar 29, 2016




> How we treat a speechless, wordless robot could show us all our own attitudes that we project...and if this experiment proves anything...we've got a long way to go! Do you treat robots like pets? Servants? 
> 
> Kim Horcher and Bryan Forrest (Actor, Stunt Performer) and Alexander Ward (Actor, Suit Performer) discuss!


"What Does Your Reaction to a Robotic Trash Can Say About You?"
Predict the future of humanity by piloting around a robotic garbage barrel.

by Cara Giaimo
March 18, 2016

----------

